# Sardines - to feed in oil or brine ?



## NOISYGIRL (21 March 2011)

I feed my springer sardines for her breakfast, I buy the ones in oil but don't want her to put on weight, is it safe to feed them in brine ? I thought brine was salty water so don't want to do this and make her dehydrated or something, is the salt level high enough to do this ?


----------



## shadowboy (21 March 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I feed my springer sardines for her breakfast, I buy the ones in oil but don't want her to put on weight, is it safe to feed them in brine ? I thought brine was salty water so don't want to do this and make her dehydrated or something, is the salt level high enough to do this ?
		
Click to expand...

 I don't know what the answer should be but I feed mine either those in spring water OR tomato sauce as I also dont want extra wait gain!


----------



## camilla4 (21 March 2011)

I feed the sardines/pilchards in tomato sauce -she absolutely loves it!


----------



## SamanthaG (21 March 2011)

Not Brine as too much salt, if thats all you have then a wash in a sieve will lower the salt.

Use in oil, water or tomato as long as no salt has been  added


----------



## Bug2007 (21 March 2011)

Sardines in tomato sauce all the way.

brine is too salty and the oil can cause thier poop to be too loose, there is enough natural oil in the fish it's self.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 March 2011)

I'd steer clear of the tins with oil purely because it may cause sloppiness and as you say, weight gain.

The tins with tomato are most popular with me.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 March 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, so tomato's are ok I didn't realise, they are cheaper as well ! asda smart price are really cheap


----------



## Taffyhorse (25 March 2011)

Mine has Sardines with tomato sauce and oil (seperately not together!). Normally twice a week and he loves them - won't touch pilchards though which I totally don't get as they are basically the same fish!!

Never in brine for reasons stated - the oil doesn't seem to affect his poo's either but as I say he only has the oil ones once a week (tomato will be his second weekly one) so maybe that's why.


----------

